
Status of legislation on self-driving vehicles across the 50 states - sdneirf
http://www.ncsl.org/research/transportation/autonomous-vehicles-legislation.aspx
======
sdneirf
I'll add that there are actually more states than I expected that's actually
legislating on it or starting to.

